# Sore breasts



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Argh...I'm going crazy here! Its the good ol' week before my period. I don't get bitchy, but I do get extremely tired. And, for some reason, this month my breasts hurt; alot! I can't even wear a microfiber or sports bras! And since I am a 38D its not like I can go without.







Anyone have any suggestions? I'd love to spend the day in my pool or bath where it helps a bit, but I can't.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

No advice here, although I can certainly sympathize... mine always hurt before my period too. In fact, I knew I was pregnant because teh sore breasts didn't go away...


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

suggestions....suggestions.... hmmmm some spring to mind but then this thread will get moved to the adult forum.


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

The only thing I know of is vitamin E, I try to take it everyday, but with everything else I take sometimes I just don't want to swallow another pill. Good Luck.Jackie


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks guys.







And Wes...I just don't know about you sometimes


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Wes you are terrible







Auroraheart...I sometimes get this & sometimes not at-all. It's very odd as it was terrible a few months ago when I began a new UC drug & I thought it may be connected but it wasn't. I've heard you can help it by eating mainly fresh fruit & veggies, low fat, etc, no junk. I have a very healthy diet & really can't see a connection anywhere, sometimes it strikes & at other times it doesn't. I think the hormones can be differnet depending on which ovary is involved each month but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Mine are exactly like Jups - one month they kill the next month they are find. This month is sooooo bad. Kinda wondering if I'm pregnant (we're trying), but won't know until next week when I miss/don't miss my period. Keeping those fingers crossed!I get my hubby to give me a massage on them. Basically, he cups them underneath and gently shakes them up and down. Oh my, does it feel so good. I do it when he's not here and it totally helps. Just did....awwwwwwwww. LOLI know what you mean about being a 38D....just can't walk around braless...LOL


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Aurora, please try Evening Primrose Oil if you haven't already. It really helped me with cyclical breast pain. Take it for a couple of months before evaluating its effectiveness.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Aurora-sounds like we're in the same boat-Trixy too! I've been dealing with sore, no actually, painful breasts for the past two weeks-period isn't due until 12/4. I'm wondering if it's just pms (don't usually have really sore breasts) or if I'm pregnant. First timer if that's the case. Any of you have UC or IBS-pain? I have both and was wondering, if I am pregnant, will I have more pain than what I can experience with UC or IBS and what are the contractions comparable to-are they worse than the cramps of UC or sharp pains of IBS? IF not, I think I can handle this....


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I hope you all keep me posted next week as to whether or not you're expecting-I'll do the same!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Does evening primrose oil affect thyroid at all?LOL yeek....lets hope there is no 9 month surprise happening here!







I'm happy for those who want a child right now and conceive; but for me right now I would prefer to wait!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

me too aurora-isn't it wierd how three of us (you, me and trixy ) are all in the same boat right now with the same symptom? This would be my first time being pregnant and I would rather wait another year but we'll have to see......Keep me posted-YOU TOO TRIXY. Next week will be a big week, huh!


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

hi ladies...my (somewhat smaller) breasts used to hurt horribly before my period...when i told my naturopathic gynecologist she said "oh! that's an easy one! take vitex (chasteberry) everyday and give it a month or two to start working" she was right...i haven't had that problem since i started taking it...i think its helping with other pms symptoms too....i think the caltrate i just started taking is helping too...mm


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

i should add that she said to take a standardized herbal supplement of vitex (chasteberry), 400 mg/daymm


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

the thing is that I usually don't have painful breast prior to my period. Yes, at times they'll be achy but not painful.....Thanks for the herbal advice. Glad to hear it worked for you.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Aurora, that's something you should check with your pharmacist or doctor. The following would seem to suggest that EPO wouldn't affect the thyroid: http://www.menopause-online.com/primrose.htm


> quoterecautions: No known contraindications or drug interactions reported.


Although this website lists seizure disorder and antipsychotic medicines as contraindications: http://www.fpnotebook.com/PHA15.htm Better check with a medical professional!Here is some info on EPO and breast pain: *Evening Primrose Oil * http://www.berkeleywellness.com/html/ds/ds...ingPrimrose.php


> quote:*Evening primrose oil on trial *There have been a large number of scientific studies of evening primrose oil. In England it is an approved medical treatment for breast pain...


----------



## oopsicrappedmypants (May 16, 2002)

2 things that have helped cut down on pre-menstrual breast soreness for me are: making sure to take 1200 mg. calcium each day, and avoiding salt and caffeine. I still get a slight sore feeling before my period, but nothing like it used to be!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well, it looks like I'm out of the running....Got my period yesterday. I wasn't really ready anyway but I did do alot of thinking which made both my husband and I alot more open to the idea....Well Aurora and Trixy-keep me posted-good luck!


----------



## fullmoon (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey I'll add my vote for evening primrose oil. I have chronic fibrocystic problems, especially in the right breast. 2 or three days before my period is due to start I'll take 1,000 mg/day (2 500 mg capsules) of EPO, and take it until the menstrual flow ceases, have done so for my last several cycles and it reduced the pain remarkably. It used to be so bad even wearing a bra hurt, I'd roll over onto my stomach at night and the stabbing pain from the breast would jolt me awake. Now with EPO it's very low-level and tolerable. Seems to help with cramping, too.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

The doc is checking me for lots of stuff...my thyroid and iron levels amongst them.So....no pregnancy here. (well, I wasn't that worried about that to begin with) I do have noninfectious vaginitis though.







That explains some other things.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I get horrible breat pain before my period normally.Since going off th epill i havent had this problem at all. Its weird.


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

I have on and off breast pain/aches, and it gets really bad before my period....but I have also have fibrocystic breast disease. Luckily I haven't had a period in 4mos (endo meds inducing menopause) so it hasn't been bad at all. I usually take Vitamin E daily (it's what my doc recommended) and I've heard evening primrose is good too....but like Jackie said, in addition to all the other pills I take....I sometimes forget or just don't feel like taking another pill


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, boobs are feeling much better, but that is b/c I started my period on the 2nd. Looks like we are on the same schedule Boxgirl - hehehe. This was a bad month too - cramps the 3rd day that almost killed me (okay, not literally). I told my husband it was his fault b/c he didn't knock me up last month. LOLTomorrow is the 14th day of my cycle so I am hoping this month we get pregnant.Boxgirl - if you had been pregnant, was it planned or an oops? Hubby gets home tonight after being gone all week so we are going to have some fun the next few days. Keeping those fingers crossed. Hopefully, I didn't ovulate early.


----------

